

CocoaPods acquired! - irrationalfab
http://blog.cocoapods.org/Big-News/

======
irrationalfab
Some context: Appie Durán
([https://twitter.com/AppieDuran](https://twitter.com/AppieDuran)) is the dog
of Eloy Durán ([https://twitter.com/alloy](https://twitter.com/alloy)), the
original author of CocoaPods.

Credit goes to Florian R. Hanke
([https://twitter.com/hanke](https://twitter.com/hanke)) for exploiting this
weakness of sans-serif fonts.

------
CGudapati
April Fools Joke?

~~~
balbaugh
Yes

